# MsgBox mit Yes No statt Ja Nein möglich?



## DJEinstein (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei einer MsgBox von VB die Buttons auf Englisch zurück zu bekommen?

Beispiel: Antwort =MsgBox ("Vorgang wiederholen?",vbYesNo)
gibt auf dem Bildschirm Ja oder Nein Buttons aus. Kann er stattdessen auch Yes und No ausgeben?

Grüße Eman


----------



## MAN (17. Mai 2005)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach nur möglich, wenn ein englischsprachiges Windows auf dem Zielrechner installiert ist.

Ansonsten gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, dir diese InputBox selbst zu gestalten mit einer neuen Form und zwei Buttons, Textfeld und was noch dazu gehört.

Sollte eigentlich auch nicht so schwer gehen, wenn du Hilfe dabei brauchst, einfach nochmal melden.

mfG,
MAN


----------



## DJEinstein (17. Mai 2005)

Hi MAN,


kann mir auch vorstellen das es mit dem seber gestallten der Inputbox kein Problem in VB wäre, muß es allerdings in VBA unter Access machen und sehe jetzt keinen möglichkeit diese Box dort zu erstellen.
Weißt du da was?

Grüße Eman


----------



## MAN (17. Mai 2005)

Könnte dir bei Excel und Word mit den Forms helfen.... jedoch bei Access war es doch verdammt anders, oder? Wenn ich mich noch dran erinnern kann, wie das bei Access war, dann blick ich da leider selbst nicht so wirklich durch, sorry....

Aber es kann dir bestimmt noch jemand anders helfen - gibt ja hier einige engagierte Leute, die von so etwas recht viel Ahnung haben 

mfG,
MAN


----------

